
Amazon Head of Robotics Joins Scale as CTO - ayw
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-31/amazon-top-robotics-engineer-joins-scale-ai
======
ssalka
> Scale makes software to help people train autonomous driving technology and
> other computer vision systems.

True; I would also point out Scale is also involved in various fields
independent of computer vision, eg NLP[1], document processing[2], and
recently, ML dataset management[3].

[1] [https://scale.com/text](https://scale.com/text)

[2] [https://scale.com/document](https://scale.com/document)

[3] [https://scale.com/nucleus](https://scale.com/nucleus)

(disclaimer: I am an employee at Scale.)

